
Rich Hickey Q&A by Michael Fogus - tosh
http://www.codequarterly.com/2011/rich-hickey/
======
kuharich
Previous discussion:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2638806](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2638806)

